# 2011 Gibson Les Paul Traditional $1650 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, it’s got some damage, but it still seems like a decent price considering what used Gibsons have been selling for lately.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Plek makes this a good deal.
if it were closer, and not as dark, id be all over this for my future relic project...but i dont think darker bursts look right when relicd.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

And I’m sure some polish and elbow grease might take out a lot of those scratches. The bare wood doesn’t bug me too much but if it did, I’d hit it with a touch-up pen


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

the guy was gonna get me a price to ship it, then flaked out. so, guess this one is local only.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The top is too flamey for me, but I do like the finish as I prefer darker bursts.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> the guy was gonna get me a price to ship it, then flaked out. so, guess this one is local only.


I’d be happy to “middle-man” it for you. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I've been looking at that ad for 5 days now....wondering how to justify another guitar 2 weeks before my wife's birthday... not a good look to that.
There's an SG 61 for $1300 too. Seems like a bargain.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Someone should introduce these two: Looking for les Paul traditional 1600$ cash in hand | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

StevieMac said:


> Someone should introduce these two: Looking for les Paul traditional 1600$ cash in hand | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


I saw that, but then there was a member here possibly interested so I kept my mouth shut.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Would that be a baked maple fret board?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

deal pending, guys


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Just arrived via Fedex. 
Actually looks better than in the pics. It might be harder for me to bring myself to relic it than I thought lol
Traditionals are too good of a value for a Gibson.

Seller was an upstanding dude, easy to deal with.

Thanks to 2manyguitars for posting the ad and your offer in PM to help with the transaction!
I owe you a beer if youre ever out this way


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> I owe you a beer if youre ever out this way


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

...and actually, I owe _you_.

I was _soooo_ close to buying that. My wonderful wife has never judged any of my gear purchases but I have a feeling, that one may have pushed her over the edge.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> ...and actually, I owe _you_.
> 
> I was _soooo_ close to buying that. My wonderful wife has never judged any of my gear purchases but I have a feeling, that one may have pushed her over the edge.


Covid times and working from home have definitely made it harder to sneak in unnecessary purchases lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Covid times and working from home have definitely made it harder to sneak in unnecessary purchases lol


There’s a reason I’ve never had a problem in 20 years. I told my wife long ago, “I will do stupid things, I will do things you won’t like, but I won’t lie to you”.

If I buy a new piece of gear, it comes in the front door and probably spends a couple days in the living or dining room while I get acquainted. She knows she’ll never have to worry about me trying to sneak gear past her and because of this, she trusts me. Plus, she’s seen me sell stuff for more than I paid for it which helps top up my gear fund.


----------

